# bell sixer helmet go pro/light mount



## njfinest50 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello,

I was wondering what light (if any) I can purchase that will work with the Bell Sixer go pro mount mount (bell calls it: integrated breakaway camera mount) that comes with the helmet? I do not have GoPro, so i would prefer a light that would come with the screw to attach to the finned mount that comes with the helmet. I would appreciate any advice or suggestions.

https://www.bellhelmets.com/bike/p/sixer-mips-mountain-bike-helmet/100000000500000069.html

Thank you!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

There are quite a few lights that are GoPro mount compatible and for quite a few that do not offer that as standard, I make adapters to convert to GoPro mounting.

Outline some of your other requirements (self-contained versus remote battery, usage, budget, etc.) to narrow the range of choices.


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

njfinest50 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering what light (if any) I can purchase that will work with the Bell Sixer go pro mount mount (bell calls it: integrated breakaway camera mount) that comes with the helmet? I do not have GoPro, so i would prefer a light that would come with the screw to attach to the finned mount that comes with the helmet. I would appreciate any advice or suggestions.
> 
> ...


Hangover was designed specifically for these types of helmets to maintain a super low profile. Far lower than anything else on the market.

https://www.outboundlighting.com/product/hangover/

I've got a Bell Super Downhill helmet at the warehouse I can snap a picture of hangover with.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

njfinest50 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering what light (if any) I can purchase that will work with the Bell Sixer go pro mount mount (bell calls it: integrated breakaway camera mount)
> https://www.bellhelmets.com/bike/p/sixer-mips-mountain-bike-helmet/100000000500000069.html
> ...


Nice looking helmet. Gee-soo-wiss, they certainly do ask a lot of moo-la ($) just for a helmet nowadays! After looking at the link I don't understand why Bell can't show you a 360° view of the helmet; particularly of interest, the top view. I'd like to know just where on the helmet the light is going to mount. Not to mention, I'd have no idea just where on the back you could mount a red-rear lamp ( if you wanted to use the helmet on the road as well ).


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Cat-man-do said:


> After looking at the link I don't understand why Bell can't show you a 360° view of the helmet; particularly of interest, the top view. I'd like to know just where on the helmet the light is going to mount.


If it's anything like my Bell Super DH it's a clever little custom mount designed for action camera tabs (aka, gopro) that clicks into the designed breathing vents on the helmets

https://www.hibike.com/bell-sixer-m...e57f5def4305ff0d5c75f2091113aef3#var_91220304


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Outbound said:


> If it's anything like my Bell Super DH it's a clever little custom mount designed for action camera tabs (aka, gopro) that clicks into the designed breathing vents on the helmets
> 
> https://www.hibike.com/bell-sixer-m...e57f5def4305ff0d5c75f2091113aef3#var_91220304


Interesting. Looks like the GoPro mount on the Bell helmets is more to the rear. ( Does that work well when using lights? ). I figure they put it there because GoPro cameras likely have more weight than typical bike lights and having the weight more centered might help keep the helmet from sliding around. ( I found this to be true when using some of my cheaper helmet lamps that tended to sit a bit higher. Mounting those lights more toward the rear helped the helmet not to move so much but of course gives a much higher profile, although now I really don't worry so much about that anymore. Rarely do I ride places where there are low branches and I tend to use lower profile lights anyway.

Real shame Bell doesn't offer the GoPro mount on the cheaper Mountain helmets ( which look rather nice ). Nope if you want the GoPro mount you have to spend 170 clam$ in order to get that feature....which ( IMO ) I think sucks. I like the look of the Bell 4Forty MIPS but sadly no GoPro mount on that one.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

That mounting point sits too high for me.









****


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

scar said:


> That mounting point sits too high for me.
> 
> View attachment 1330845
> 
> ...


Damn....never saw anyone mount a light to a visor before. Must be one strong, stable visor. If I'm using a GoPro mount/strap system I usually mount it near the first set of vent holes in the front of the helmet.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

^^^^^ - Ha Ha! With the light head only weighing in at 65 grams, I could probably run two of them out there. But of course, no need :thumbsup: 


****


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

scar said:


> That mounting point sits too high for me.
> 
> View attachment 1330845
> 
> ...


Could go lower. I have a low profile version of the GoPro adapter that would drop it down 5/8". Power cable interference might be an issue though.


----------



## IslandHonzo (Jun 5, 2019)

Trying to find someone that has the mount for my helmet in Canada.


----------

